# What Do You Do With Our Vizsla?



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

The question, "Does anyone show their Vizsla's," Got me thinking, what activities do we do with our Red Friends?


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

*What Do We Do With Our Vizslas?*

Milo is a companion. I take him everywhere. He's my barn buddy. My couch cuddle buddy. My car ride buddy. My "lets go to the park" buddy. Just a real family guy.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We take our two dogs everywhere on the weekends with us. If outdoor restaurants allow our dogs to sit by us we are always there. They are better behaved that some kids. During the weekdays the hike, go to the beach, and dog park. Vizslas are absolutely the best companions to have around...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OTHER... because HE walks me. I let him be himself, in return 

Oh, we also love to catch rabbits


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I opted for Hunting and Other, the "other" being that she's also a family dog and gets included in most of our activities.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We hunt, hunt, hunt, oh we also hunt. He's also a tracker, but that goes with the big game hunting. My pup is my best friend (next to the Mrs) we do EVERYTHING together (except work my 9-5. But even then he comes to work with me twice a week) he watches me play Xbox, we typically only go to dog friendly bars and restaurants, we hike, backpack and rockclimb (he has to stay at the bottom  ), he attends concerts and festivals, he got to march in a Mardi Gras parade this year , he goes to Walmart and the grocery store with me(nobody has ever told me that I cant have him there) sleeps in bed with us. I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, Yay. I feel special being the OP of the post that inspired this one.  Haha!

We do everything with Ginny. 

She is both an amazing companion and future champion!  We're just walking with her now, as she is only 14 weeks, but we plan on her being my running and conformation partner. My fiance will be doing field trials/hunting with her. And we're not sure whether or not we're going to get into agility. I want to , but the fiance is kind of hesitant. 

What do you guys think of agility? Worth it?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

lildancngurl said:


> Oh, Yay. I feel special being the OP of the post that inspired this one.  Haha!
> 
> We do everything with Ginny.
> 
> ...


It's worth a try - you both may or may not love it. I have only just started foundation agility with Ester, so it's early days, but she is so fast and can turn on a sixpence, so hoping we can do well. If she doesn't settle into the controlled environment of the agility ring, then I won't continue, and will look at other activities instead. I think if I asked her what she preferred, she would say running free in the woods and fields, pointing and flushing out birds. She's a joy to watch! Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H is a great companion and goes everywhere with me. I really miss him during my days at work!

That said, as my job involves doing home visits to elderly patients, I will sometimes pick him up en route and take him for a lunchtime walk after my visits.

I took him in to see an elderly patient (at their request) as they were a dog lover. I think it cheered them up!


----------

